# Had a couple ??'s about IBEW local 134



## CGraff76 (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm interested in trying to join the IBEW 134 union in Chicago? Does anyone have any advice for me on ways to help me get accepted. 

Also, what is there stance on a felony conviction. I found a post from 2009 that stated they accepted felons as long as their felonies were violent in nature. My felony happened almost 7 years ago and it was a drug conviction. My life is totally different than my life back then. I've done a complete 180 in that aspect. So I'm hoping they are understanding and willing to give an individual a second chance. 

I have a baby on the way soon and want to find a career instead of just finding another job that doesn't offer security and a chance at getting a license. Getting accepted into the union would be an amazing blessing. If given the chance, I would make the most out of the amazing opportunity. I can guarantee they would not be disappointed if they accepted me into the program. 

Well thanks for hearing me out on this subject and if anyone has any information they might have and could pass it along, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 
CGraff76


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Do they really specify that they accept "violent felons"? And you feel under qualified because of a mere drug conviction? Do you think you would have a better chance if you held up a liquor store, or 7-11 at gunpoint?
And you say this local is in Chicago?
Let me guess, Handgun is #1 on the tool list? jk


Ummmmmmm. Where did you come across that post? Surely, not their web-site?
Got a couple of suggestions for ya........First, unless you're specifically asked, don't open with "I got a felony drug conviction", but I'm all better now.
Second, try not to say "amazing" so much.
Have you talked to an organizer? Have you talked to anybody at the hall? Do you have any experience in the trade?


----------



## Hand Wired (Jun 23, 2017)

I went through the process recently with a different local. I drove up to the hall and told the lady behind the desk I wanted to join. She gave me a date and time to go take an aptitude test (brush up on your algebra). Passed the test and got an interview date. I went to that, and it was a board style interview (multiple interviewers). Now I'm waiting for "boot camp" and for class to start in August. I have a clean record, but they never asked me about it either way. Hope that helps.


----------



## CGraff76 (Jun 27, 2017)

Yea what I meant to say was the individual who originally wrote the post back in 2009 said they accepted felons as long their felony wasn't violent nature


----------



## CGraff76 (Jun 27, 2017)

On their website(IBEW 134) they state that you have to be able to pass a background check. So I'm not going to offer up any information about my record unless I asked about it. Then hopefully I will able to explain the conviction and show how my life has changed for the better since then. So the old post on here from the electrician who stated that this hall would accept felons as long as their offense wasn't violent in nature is of particular interest to me. I tried to private message the electrician who wrote that post but the site won't let me. Anyways, thanks for the suggestions and the sharing of your experiences


----------



## CGraff76 (Jun 27, 2017)

I have not talked to the organizer or went to the hall yet, waiting to get all my paperwork in order(i.e. my transcripts from high school and college) and then I am going to go to one of their open registrations.


----------



## CGraff76 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey Hand wired, which hall did you go to, where was it located. Thanks for all the information and suggestions


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

CGraff76 said:


> On their website(IBEW 134) they state that you have to be able to pass a background check. *So I'm not going to offer up any information about my record unless I asked about it*. Then hopefully I will able to explain the conviction and show how my life has changed for the better since then. So the old post on here from the electrician who stated that this hall would accept felons as long as their offense wasn't violent in nature is of particular interest to me. I tried to private message the electrician who wrote that post but the site won't let me. Anyways, thanks for the suggestions and the sharing of your experiences


I am not sure about the IBEW.... But if I find that out on my own when actually doing the background check, you are a no hire. I would personally rather you just be upfront and honest with me.

Now, that being said, let the IBEW guys chime in on what they thin about it.

Also, getting into the IBEW can take a long long time, so don't just put all the eggs in one basket with a kid on the way. Look into all of the trades, tin knockers, plumbers, pipe fitters, etc....

Lastly, congrats on cleaning up the life!


----------



## CGraff76 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for the advice switched, I wasn't trying to seem evasive about not offering up anything on my past. I was just responding to a reply earlier in this thread about not leading with I have a drug conviction in my past. I'm not trying to hide from my past or deceive anyone about it. I am willing to discuss the conviction and the many ways my life has changed since then. It was a mistake that I made and have to live with but I just hope for an honest second chance. They say America is land of second chances but at times it can seem like they are limited second chances. Thanks for compliment on cleaning up my life and the advice about hitting up the other trades.


----------



## Hand Wired (Jun 23, 2017)

CGraff76 said:


> Hey Hand wired, which hall did you go to, where was it located. Thanks for all the information and suggestions


Local 136 in Birmingham AL.


----------



## Hand Wired (Jun 23, 2017)

Switched said:


> I am not sure about the IBEW.... But if I find that out on my own when actually doing the background check, you are a no hire. I would personally rather you just be upfront and honest with me.
> 
> Now, that being said, let the IBEW guys chime in on what they thin about it.
> 
> ...


I'm not 100%, but I'm pretty sure I remember there being a question about felony convictions on the application the lady at the desk had me fill out before I got my test date now that I think about it. 
Most companies will hire as long as they are non violent crimes, you may just get "randomly" selected for drug screens ab little more often than most.:icon_wink:


----------



## CGraff76 (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm hoping that is the case, my conviction is non violent and I have no problem passing drug tests. I guess I'll see when I get my transcripts from my high school and college and go to the open registration. Definitely need to freshen up on my algebra before though. Thanks for the information and good luck with your apprenticeship.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Freshen up on your education here: www.kahnacademy.org


----------



## CGraff76 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for the resource for the freshening up on my algebra. Any advice on the reading comprehension component of the test


----------



## Hand Wired (Jun 23, 2017)

CGraff76 said:


> Thanks for the resource for the freshening up on my algebra. Any advice on the reading comprehension component of the test


It's pretty cut and dry. A tip I learned early in school is to read the questions first and then answer them as you read them in the passages. It doesn't work for everybody, because you have to remember the questions, but it works for me.


----------



## CGraff76 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks, I think that would help. I just have to make sure I read the questions and passage fully and correctly and not rush myself. I tend to do that when I read. Hopefully I can have time to go back and check over the questions. Thanks for the advice


----------

